# libtool warning

## merom

Ciao a tutti

Quando compilo certi programmi ( gnome-control-center, evolution e altri) mi appare questo warning

```

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglade-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnome-desktop-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomeui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libstartup-notification-1.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonoboui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnome-keyring.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libxml2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomecanvas-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnome-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpopt.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libart_lgpl_2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpangoft2-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgtk-x11-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgdk-x11-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libatk-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpangocairo-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpango-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libcairo.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonobo-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomevfs-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonobo-activation.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgconf-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libORBit-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgthread-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnome-menu.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libSM.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libICE.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libX11.la' seems to be moved

```

Ovviamente le librerie cambiano di programma in programma che si compila.

Come risolvo questo problema??

Grazie per l'aiuto

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

puoi ignorare quei warning. Il programma ci mette un po' di più a compilare ma non c'è una soluzione alla cosa.

mi sembra che !equilibrium un po' di tempo fa avesse anche scritto una spiegazione esauriente del problema ma purtroppo non riesco a trovarla.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi sembra che !equilibrium un po' di tempo fa avesse anche scritto una spiegazione esauriente del problema ma purtroppo non riesco a trovarla.

 

infatti, pure io ho fatto molta fatica a ritrovare il thread in cui ne parlavo perchè non era nel forum italiano,

ma in quello internazionale --> why "libtool: link: warning: ... seems to be moved"?

autocitazione veloce:

```
apparently the problem seem that the link is correct, but libtool is not able to understand path with '//' (double slashes); in other circustances the path is properly wrong, and the libdb must be updated, but for this situation there is not a real solution.
```

----------

